# Lima Peru



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

hola bajopontino!!!!!!!!!
bueno, es una aseguradora...
pero no me peguen...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que tal marsu, si pues ese fue el primer edificio que tuvo la aseguradora, si no me equivoco, más antigua del Perú.


----------



## connie (Jun 14, 2006)

aleko las fotos tan chuper baknas


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Me sumo a las felicitaciones,las fotos tiene buena calidad y el contenido realmente hermoso,me gusta esta foto ; sale una figura de Sto Toribio de Mogrobejo, tengo una amiga que es del pueblo en donde nacio este santo,Mallorga-León.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que tal marsu, si pues ese fue el primer edificio que tuvo la aseguradora, si no me equivoco, más antigua del Perú.


aquí estoy, cesante... :sleepy:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Asu rafo nosé si será porque escribes muy rápido, no ves el teclado o que? pero para leer lo que haz dicho tuve que concentrarme jaja.


jejeje tienes razon :bash: para la otra sere mas cuidadoso...


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, son muy buenas las fotos me gustaron todas!!! la nocturna especialmente, gracias x la fotos!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

aleko said:


> *Mas de Lima*


Lima es unica con esos acantilados, gracias x las fotos Aleko kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ Cuando veo los acantilados desde ese ángulo se me vienen a la memoria las esculturas del templo de Abu Simbel, en Egipto.


----------

